# My new horse, hercules



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww he's so cute!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty horse!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Cute! I love his thick tail, and his dorsal stripe :]

How is he going? Ridden much yet?


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Buckskin! Cute pic!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

AH! Love his coloring and that long, thick tail.  Have fun with him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is a stunner! I would love to see more pictures of him!


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Your new fella has a nice butt! ( don't want to say that out loud in a crowd LOL) What pretty coloring.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

awww look at him! Im a sucker for a buckskin!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm with Miniature Shetlands! i love LOVE his booty!

and his coloring is to die for!

I'M STEALING HIM!! hes mine! muahahaha!! can't catch me eddie! :twisted:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Little girl there are allot of miles between California and Kentucky. enjoy the walk.

I hate to break this to you all but *that dorsal stripe makes him a lineback dun.* I didn't know it either until a friend of mine told me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

About darn time there buddy!!
Very nice, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Little girl there are allot of miles between California and Kentucky. enjoy the walk.
> 
> I hate to break this to you all but *that dorsal stripe makes him a lineback dun.* I didn't know it either until a friend of mine told me.


who says i gotta walk?? there are airplanes you know! and i'm not little! i'm _fun-sized_. 

i WILL get that horse!!:wink:


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

AWWW He is adorable!!!


----------



## jaymielynn (Jul 3, 2008)

Love me some linebacks. I have a lineback mare.  He is dead sexy, even with a bad picture.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what a handsome fella there!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love his dorsal stripe!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh man that is CUTE! lol I love his colour too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very pretty horse looking forwards to seeing more photos


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a beautiful dun. I would love to see in the daytime in the summer when he is slicked off. By the way, is it snowing or are you having an alien invasion? LOL


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

It was trying to snow, and I will get a photo like you asked for.


----------

